# What is Polar Pine?



## Iffy (Aug 27, 2007)

We were out shopping for cribs today. We asked the store clerk about one and she said that it was made of "polar pine" saying it was the only pine that is a hardwood pine.

Anybody know what this is or if it's another name for something more common? I checked Google but the results weren't very helpful.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

From what I gather "polar pine" is pine that grows near the arctic circle and for only seven months out of the year. The extreme growth conditions in Finland force the pines to grow slowly with reduced moisture content, and result in a wood that is denser and straighter with fewer knots than pine grown at more southern latitudes. This makes polar pine an ideal wood for log homes. The narrow growth rings ensure a wood that is resistant to warping, twisting and checking (splitting), and with excellent diminsional stability.
I'm not sure how reliable the source is but it seems logical.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

like the krummholz that grow up near the tree lines in the mountains I reckon. so tiny, yet can be hundreds of years old. (they are protected, at least in NH, but generally too small for any usable timber anyhow, just imagine the growth rings, how tightly spaced they must be!)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds more like a marketing term than a scientific wood species name. I always giggle at such things as 'hard rock maple', 'pumpkin pine', and "genuine cherry finish" which again are salesmanship terms rather than truth in discosure.


----------

